# Choosing Beginner DSLR? w/ a Budget



## Tom Nguyen (Mar 15, 2009)

Need help on choosing a camera. I want something like DSLR camera. But im on a budget. Something also for a beginner. I read some about some photography tips and that's about it. Will probably be taking pics of cars for the majority. Any suggestions on a Beginner DSLR camera?  Budget hopefully lower than 300$ if possible.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

You won't be getting any dSLR with a decent lens for $300...unless it's used and fairly old if that is even possible. 

An entry level dSLR plus a lens at Best Buy brand new is about $600.


----------



## Tom Nguyen (Mar 15, 2009)

Ohh. Lol well im a noobie in photography. Sorry. Well would a digi be better for a beginner like a 10meg or like a 12? :dunno:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

T0M~NGUY3N said:


> Ohh. Lol well im a noobie in photography. Sorry. Well would a digi be better for a beginner like a 10meg or like a 12? :dunno:


No worries, I didn't mean to come off harsh if I did.

It really all depends on what you want to be able to do.

There are a bunch of people here that are fantastic photographers and are willing to help you out but your going to have to be a little more specific on what type of photos you are looking to take and what all you expect to get out of a camera.


----------



## Tom Nguyen (Mar 15, 2009)

WEll im really into car photography, I prob am wanting a manuel camera. Like have manuel settings? Such as shutter speed and all that. I will taking pics of my moving cars and such and I see myself at events taking lots of photos. So majority is going to be cars. I want crisp clean and clear pictures.


----------



## BK85 (Sep 18, 2009)

I recently switched over from film SLR to a Nikon D60 DSLR It is dead simple in auto mode and can be very technical if you want. I got the body for $260 (refurb) at, http://stores.ebay.com/Cameta-Camera and an unused 55-220 Nikon lens for $125 from a private party. A 18-55 Nikon can be had for less.

I can't emphasize enough what great photos this thing takes. Others available are the D40 and the D90, the latter being more expensive.

Good Luck.

BK85

Forgot to say the the D60 is a 10.2 mp camera.


----------



## Tom Nguyen (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll look into that. Adding to wish list..


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nikon bodies last forever - get a used D50, D40 or D60 off Ebay. Lenses are tougher, since they aren't that much cheaper used.


----------



## nupe009 (Nov 26, 2005)

You are definitely going to have to get a used camera to meet your budget requirements. There are some point and shoot cameras that allow you to control them manually but even those cost 400-600 dollars. I have a Canon 20D body that I may be getting rid of soon and the price that I sell it for will fall under your budget. However you would need to get a lens for it. It's a great camera that I still use as a secondary or backup camera when I shoot weddings. You can PM me if interested.


----------



## Tom Nguyen (Mar 15, 2009)

^^PM sent


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

You can start off with an used Nikon D70s (6 Megapixel)with kit lens 18-70 f3.5-4.5 for around $425 http://www.dpreview.com/news/0504/05042003nikond70s.asp. Then buy a cheap telephoto 70-300 f4-5.6 around $100 http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/70300g.htm. There are two other 70-300 lens, but they are more expensive. (70-300 VR around $400 used, and AF 70-300mm f/4-5.6D ED $200, not popular. With both lens you have a very good starter set. You can find the combination in craigslist.

Now if you want to get a little more fancy, get the D90 ($900 new) and the 70-200 VR 2.8 ($2000 new)


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Canon XSI


----------



## aarasteh (May 13, 2008)

Look into the sony cybershot DSC-H20. For a point and shoot under $279 it is a great camera. http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cameras/sony-cyber-shot-dsc/4505-6501_7-33521241.html?tag=mncol;lst


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

You may want to consider a Canon SX120 for $200 to get started...

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerSh...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1260826103&sr=8-1

Not an SLR, but it has a pretty good zoom, and full manual controls.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Get a Understanding Exposure $17: link to amazon here + a Canon S90 = < $450.










You can lower that by getting a cheaper camera such as the Panasonic Lumix DMC-FS25 which is also pretty good and shoot great video (while allowing use of the optical zoom) at $290. Or the Samsung's SL820 at $250.

You don't need a DSLR to take great pics. Master the S90 (quite powerful already) and then move on to getting a DSLR and building a collection of lenses.

A good website to research all of this is www.dpreview.com


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Nikon D40 is a fabulous beginner camera with plenty of manual settings to learn on. ~ $450 I have taken some beautiful pictures with it that I have blown up to 11x14.


----------

